# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Pacific Forest Toad?

## MiWi

Hello! I observed a presumably Pacific Forest Toad _Incilius aucoinae_ in lowland tropical rainforest near Esquians Forest Lodge in SW Costa Rica on 22 february 2017. Could somebody confirm my identification? Thank you very much in advance.

----------


## John Clare

I think you're probably right based on range maps and photos at AmphibiaWeb.

----------


## Bryce

I can't be of any help, but that's a very pretty toad. I can't even find any info on it on Wikipedia to satisfy my own curiosity, although I haven't searched the scientific name yet! Lol

----------


## John Clare

You can't get it in the trade but you should be able to get similar members of the same genus. There are a few US species related to it - Google gulf coast toad.

----------

